# Effect of IS in Canon Image Stabilizer Binoculars



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

```
I’m a bit of a binocular nut, and love Canon’s IS binoculars for when you want more magnification. It’s very hard for most people to hand hold binoculars over 8x without getting eye fatigue from the shaking of hour hands and body. A few people can get away with 10x, but 12x and 14x are a no go. For travel I use Leica Ultravid 8×42, they’re brilliant travel binoculars, but for around the yard usage, I love having more power.</p>
<p>Canon <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-unveils-new-binoculars-featuring-enhanced-image-stabilization-technologies/">announced 3 new binoculars this week</a> with updated image stabilization technology. In the above video, you can see the amazing effect IS can have when using higher powered binoculars.</p>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Video Description:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>See how Canon’s new Powered IS technology provides for steady, shake-free viewing for travel, birdwatching and nature, sports and even star gazing. These binoculars are perfect to bring along everywhere you want to bring the action closer.</p>
<p>Learn more about Canon Binoculars: <a class="yt-uix-servicelink  " href="http://canon.us/29t8" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener" data-url="http://Canon.us/29t8" data-target-new-window="True" data-servicelink="CDIQ6TgYACITCMHOlrSCvtUCFUh0AwodlgcEKij4HQ">http://Canon.us/29t8</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Aug 4, 2017)

Perhaps someone should have told the camera guy recording the video to turn the IS ON on his gear.. The video was shaky as heck..


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2017)

I use Swarovski 8x bins to scan, then take shots with 400-600mm on a Canon body and use the back screen to give an image equivalent to a view about equivalent to approximately a x25-40 scope.


----------



## magarity (Aug 4, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Perhaps someone should have told the camera guy recording the video to turn the IS ON on his gear.. The video was shaky as heck..



It wasn't even remotely as bad as most TV shows. Ever try to watch '24' ? You'll get motion sick in less than five minutes.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Aug 5, 2017)

magarity said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps someone should have told the camera guy recording the video to turn the IS ON on his gear.. The video was shaky as heck..
> ...



Most likely, those parts in the movie "Man of Steel" where Superman was speaking to his "earth" dad as a kid gave me a headache..


----------



## weixing (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,
The Zeiss 20x60 T* S Image Stabilization Binoculars is very interesting (the price is not interesting, but expected since it's ZEISS) as it's use mechanical image stabilisation... no battery. Never see through one before, so just wonder how well the IS work?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## scastle (Aug 6, 2017)

I notice in the fine print it says the IS effect is simulated, as is I suppose the non-IS effect - so this video is completely untrustworthy and we'll have to wait for real-world reviews.


----------



## jabbott (Aug 6, 2017)

I went the admittedly cheaper route and bought a Celestron binocular-to-tripod adapter and a Kirk plate for my non-IS binoculars:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/681964-REG/Celestron_93524_Tripod_Adapter.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892890-REG/kirk_pz_130_universal_camera_plate.html

Now the only vibration that the binoculars have is when my head accidentally bumps them when looking into the eyepieces.  I use them with a ballhead and it works great for quick and smooth panning for watching birds. The only thing missing is the quarter slot like the coin-operated binoculars you see at parks.


----------



## weixing (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,


scastle said:


> I notice in the fine print it says the IS effect is simulated, as is I suppose the non-IS effect - so this video is completely untrustworthy and we'll have to wait for real-world reviews.


 I try my friend older model Canon 15x50 IS bino and it work very, very well (as well as the simulated video)... My friend who is quite picky is also very happy with it, so I think this newer model should work better... Just wonder why so much expensive compared to the older model?? 

Have a nice day.


----------

